

U.S.: 62 mpg for cars by 2025 - kgermino
http://chicagobreakingbusiness.com/2010/10/u-s-plan-calls-for-62-m-p-g-by-2025.html

======
MrFlibble
It always irks me that in 1908 the Model T Ford got 25 MPG and now over 100
years later we are barely doing any better.

In 1993 Ben Rosen, (former chairman of Caltech as well as Compaq Computer)
founded Rosen Motors with his brother Harold, and by 1997 had a car in testing
that could achieve 45-80 mpg ( <http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-18675990.html>
) It was a really cool idea. Sadly a number of issues killed the company even
though initially funded with $24M. Still, 15 years ago this 2025 goal might
have been met if only their business model was better thought out.

Stepping off my soapbox... feet nice & clean.

~~~
hga
According to Wikipedia the Model T had a curb weight of 1,200 pounds. Needless
to say it didn't have, oh, seat belts, let alone a whole bunch of safety
features that add serious weight to modern cars of its class.

Compare to, say, a ~2,600 lb 2003-8 Toyota Corolla that gets equal or better
gas mileage.

~~~
MrFlibble
True, it was a much lighter car, but it also lacked the high-tech machining
that we see today. That such huge advances were made in all aspects but
mileage is somewhat telling as to the priorities of the industry. Sell cars &
sell gas, lots of it.

Once public outcry for better mileage got loud enough (in the last decade
basically) have we finally seen greater increases in MPG. Of course the oil &
auto companies still fight mandatory MPG improvement legislation tooth & nail.

